# Wie sprechen Sie PC Games aus?



## Administrator (7. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## AlienViech (7. Dezember 2004)

woah... so viele teilnehmer (gleich 12)


----------



## Joe_2000 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hey, die Frage beschäftigt mich schon lange!    

Ich gehör übrigens zur "Pie-Sie-Gaymes" Fraktion.   

Joe


----------



## Trancemaster (7. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Deutsch - Englisch: PeeCee Gämes.


----------



## Danielovitch (7. Dezember 2004)

Peh-Tse-Gäims. Punkt aus.   

regards


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Dezember 2004)

Personal Computer Games   

Deutsch

Persönliche Computer Spiele


----------



## Ketchup33 (7. Dezember 2004)

> Pe-Ze-Gaymes
> Peh-Tse-Gäims
> PeeCee Gämes



Egal wie ihr es schreibt. Klingt jedenfalls alles so, wie ich es auch ausspreche. 

bye, Thomas


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2004)

Joe_2000 am 07.12.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, die Frage beschäftigt mich schon lange!



Mich, seit ich vor ein paar Tagen die Pe Ze Games DVD angeschaut habe und einen der Redi's am Phone "Pi Ci Games, Hallo" sagen hörte 

Fluchen immer so viele auf englische Games tz tz, geht doch, ihr könnt's


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Dezember 2004)

*Gay*mes? 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Erik (7. Dezember 2004)

Ketchup33 am 07.12.2004 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Pe-Ze-Gaymes
> > Peh-Tse-Gäims
> > PeeCee Gämes
> 
> ...


*unterschreib*
Aber gute Umfrage, finde ich 

MfG Erik


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Dezember 2004)

english
Pe-Ze-Gaymes

Deutsch

Persönliche Computer Schwulis


----------



## Marscel (7. Dezember 2004)

Pie-ßie 'Gäims ...

klingt irgendwie doof...

Pe-Ze 'Gäims auch.

Wenns nach mir geht:

'Peh-'Zeh Gäims.


----------



## seth63 (7. Dezember 2004)

interessant wäre auch mal wo genau die betonung liegt   

ich sage zum beispiel

pc GAMES

bei anderen liegt die betonung dagegen auf dem "PC"


----------



## pc-lord159 (7. Dezember 2004)

Der Name Pe Ze *Gay*mes *gay*t doch


----------



## Benutzername (7. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Gar nicht. Niemand darf wissen, daß ich hier bin.


----------



## Stargazer (7. Dezember 2004)

Selten ein so überflüssiges Topic gesehen....................


----------



## Benutzername (7. Dezember 2004)

Stargazer am 07.12.2004 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Selten ein so überflüssiges Topic gesehen....................



Selten so eine überflüssige Antwort gesehen...


----------



## KimIlSung (7. Dezember 2004)

Pe Ze Gaymes

ist doch klar ich nenn meinen Rechner ja auch nicht pii sie


----------



## Killtech (7. Dezember 2004)

Uii, mal wieder eine etwas exotischere Umfrage! 

Naja, spreche es wie die Mehrheit aus....

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Vollmi (7. Dezember 2004)

KimIlSung am 07.12.2004 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Pe Ze Gaymes
> 
> ist doch klar ich nenn meinen Rechner ja auch nicht pii sie


Richtig


----------



## Mondblut (7. Dezember 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.12.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gay*mes?
> 
> MfG Jimini



genau das wars, was ich ebenfalls als erstes gedacht hab 

Naja.. ich belass es beim englischen "Pi Ci".. auch wenn ich wider der Angabe das *e* bei Gaym*e*s nicht spreche: _Pi Ci Gayms_


----------



## Ketchup33 (7. Dezember 2004)

Killtech am 07.12.2004 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, spreche es wie die Mehrheit aus....
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Und wenn sich das Blatt noch wendet ?

bye, Thomas


----------



## gliderpilot (7. Dezember 2004)

Peh Zeh 'Gäims

wie die (momentan  ) meisten hier


----------



## Killtech (7. Dezember 2004)

Ketchup33 am 07.12.2004 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 07.12.2004 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rechne jetzt einfach damit, dass es dabei bleibt.... 

MfG, Killtech

PS: Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden hätte ich lieber "Wie die jetzige Mehrheit" schreiben sollen.


----------



## Dimebag (7. Dezember 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.12.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gay*mes?
> 
> MfG Jimini



hö hö


----------



## Teslatier (7. Dezember 2004)

Killtech am 07.12.2004 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden hätte ich lieber "Wie die jetzige Mehrheit" schreiben sollen.


Wär wieder dasselbe.  

PS: Peh Zeh Gäims sprech ich es aus.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2004)

KimIlSung am 07.12.2004 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Pe Ze Gaymes
> 
> ist doch klar ich nenn meinen Rechner ja auch nicht pii sie


... dann müsstest du "Rechner Gaymes" angekreuzt haben ... 

Da wir hierzulande in Deutschland sind, buchstabiere ich die meisten Abkürzungen deutsch :
Ah-Oh-El, 
Ah-Em-De, 
Em-Es-Ih
Zeh-Peh-Uh

...
und halt Peh-Zeh- Gäimß (weil games ja ein deutlich englischsprachiges Wort ist) - sagt hier eigentlich irgendwer 'Games' (also deutsch ausgesprochen) ?


----------



## Killtech (7. Dezember 2004)

Teslatier am 07.12.2004 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 07.12.2004 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blitzmerker!   *g*

MfG, Killtech


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Dezember 2004)

Killtech am 07.12.2004 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Uii, mal wieder eine etwas exotischere Umfrage!
> 
> Naja, spreche es wie die Mehrheit aus....
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Hej du hast n geiles wicks  vorlagen avatar bild


----------



## o00o (8. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich schreib dann pcg, aussprechen brauch ich es nie, im laden hole ich es mir selbst und als gesprächstthema mit freunden ist das magazin uninteressant


----------



## HanFred (8. Dezember 2004)

Worrel am 07.12.2004 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> KimIlSung am 07.12.2004 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch, bis auf MSI, das nenne ich komischerweise EMMESSÄI. aber ASUS nenne ich wieder  AHSUSS.
weiss der teufel warum.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

Trancemaster am 07.12.2004 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig: Pee Cee Gaymß


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.12.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gay*mes?
> 
> MfG Jimini




neulich in San Fransisco: " let the gaymes begin!" ... 


gibt's auch elitäre leute, die "pee seh jammees" sagen, also quasi französisch....?  :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


[x] Het Käseblättsche von de blaue Forum da


----------



## Struggy (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich finds immer lächerlich, wenn die Leute auf den PC Games Videos das PC Games englisch aussprechen. Das klingt so was von affektiert, ich denke, dass die es selber gern anders aussprechen würden aber irgendein Fatzke in der Chefetage entschieden hat, dass es für das Image der Zeitung besser wäre, wenn es einen Konsens gibt und das alle gleich besch...eiden aussprechen.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

Struggy am 08.12.2004 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds immer lächerlich, wenn die Leute auf den PC Games Videos das PC Games englisch aussprechen. Das klingt so was von affektiert, ich denke, dass die es selber gern anders aussprechen würden aber irgendein Fatzke in der Chefetage entschieden hat, dass es für das Image der Zeitung besser wäre, wenn es einen Konsens gibt und das alle gleich besch...eiden aussprechen.



Spackig.

Also entwirren wir  mal den Titel der Zeitschrift:

PC = Personal Computer, ergo eine Abkürzung zu einem englischen Begriff (okee, wird auch im Deutschen benutzt, aber ursprünglich war es English)

Games = (engl. für Spiele)

Also ist definitiv ein Teil des Titels (der 2.) komplette Englisch und den sollte jeder normale Mensche auch Gaymß ausprechen, so wie Games im Englischen ausgesprochen wird. Leute die es Gahmes ausprechen machen was falsch.

So, könnt ihr mir folgen? Gut. 

Also wenn der 2. Teil des Titels schon ganz klar englisch ist und englisch ausgesprochen wird, wieso sollte man dan den ersten Teil dann verdeutschen?

Man sagt och auch nicht Short Message Dienst oder Virtual Private Netzwerk.

Also Leute die Peezeee Gaymß sagen, ihr vermischt Deutsch und englisch,
Leute die Peezeee Gahmes sagen, ihr verhunzt Englisch,
Leute die Pieh Cieh Gahmes sagen, ihr habts fast richtig,
Leute die Pieh Cieh Gaymß sagen, *Bravo*


----------



## kay2 (8. Dezember 2004)

Vordack am 08.12.2004 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Struggy am 08.12.2004 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JUHUUU 

ne also ich mein auch: games is englisch und PC vom ursprung her auch , dann passt das doch besser als so ein mischmasch


----------



## Akolyt (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte voll den müll geschrieben!!!  

Akolyt


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich sach schon seit 1992 Peh Zeh GAYms dazu.

Geh ja auch nich los und kauf nen PihSih. Sondern nen >DEUTSCHEN< PERSONAL COMPJUTER


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2004)

gliderpilot am 07.12.2004 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Peh Zeh 'Gäims
> 
> wie die (momentan  ) meisten hier




Stimme zu!
Die Wichtigtuer mit ihrem PihSih soll´n labern. Immerhin ist die Bezeichnung PC für Personalcomputer bereits eingedeutscht. Und wenns nich Gayms hiesse müsste sich der Verlag von PC-Spiele wat einfallen lassen!

Weitere schöne Beispiele, wer sagt schon:

Klangkarte statt Soundkarte (is genau son Mischmasch)

Bildkarte für Grafik/Videokarte

Spassknüppel statt Joystick

Kompaktscheibe statt CD



...to be continued.
Tschuldigung...fortsetzung folgt heisst es ja.


----------



## maxx2003 (8. Dezember 2004)

[x] Goldene Mitte

Wozu überhaupt solche Umfrage?

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass es so eine Umfrage mit ATi gab.  

ps: Ist eigentlich eine überflüssige und unproduktive Umfrage.
Es ist egal wie man das ausspricht, wenn Akzente noch dazu kommen, dann kommen ganz andere Sachen dabei raus.   

Oder will man heute wieder den Deutschen Durchschnittsbüger beweisen, das er nicht die englische Aussprache beherrscht?


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (8. Dezember 2004)

maxx2003 am 08.12.2004 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Goldene Mitte
> 
> Wozu überhaupt solche Umfrage?
> 
> ...



du willst was produktives?
dann bist du hier auf der absolut ganz falschen Seite


----------



## karsson (8. Dezember 2004)

Also Leute die Peezeee Gaymß sagen, ihr vermischt Deutsch und englisch,
Leute die Peezeee Gahmes sagen, ihr verhunzt Englisch,
Leute die Pieh Cieh Gahmes sagen, ihr habts fast richtig,
Leute die Pieh Cieh Gaymß sagen, *Bravo* [/quote]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OHKAH, Dann warst Du derjenige ,der mich im CIEHDIEH- Abteilung fragte ob ich wüßte, ob es in der Gegend ein DUBBELJUCIEH gibt. Es war neben dem DEIÄSSÄL- Kabelregal. Da wir uns aber nicht verstanden haben (ich verhunzt- Du BRAVO-Bildung), riecht Deine LIEHWEIS- Hose nun etwas streng. Geh`am besten in eine WASCHSALUHN, und les` währeddessen Deine PIEH CIEH GAYMß.


----------



## kay2 (8. Dezember 2004)

maxx2003 am 08.12.2004 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Goldene Mitte
> 
> Wozu überhaupt solche Umfrage?
> 
> ...




also ich hoffe doch ma schwer das ati [ati] ausgesprochen wir d, oder? 

in diesem sinne

 seh dich  cu


----------



## hitazcl (8. Dezember 2004)

Also von mir aus könnte man den Namen auch mal wieder eindeutschen und PCSpiele draus machen, da man PC (Personal Computer) schlecht übersetzen kann


----------



## maxx2003 (8. Dezember 2004)

BLACKDIMMU am 08.12.2004 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> du willst was produktives?
> dann bist du hier auf der absolut ganz falschen Seite


NÖ.
Wozu soll denn diese Umfrage gut sein?
Was ist daran produktiv?

Wenns um bestimmte Dinge geht, wie zB. Hardware oder Software, dann ist das eher produktiv. *klugscheiß*


----------



## DukeNukem2000 (9. Dezember 2004)

-> schbielezeitung

bin halt ein Schwabe   

Greets Duke


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2004)

karsson am 08.12.2004 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute die Peezeee Gaymß sagen, ihr vermischt Deutsch und englisch,
> Leute die Peezeee Gahmes sagen, ihr verhunzt Englisch,
> Leute die Pieh Cieh Gahmes sagen, ihr habts fast richtig,
> Leute die Pieh Cieh Gaymß sagen, *Bravo*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OHKAH, Dann warst Du derjenige ,der mich im CIEHDIEH- Abteilung fragte ob ich wüßte, ob es in der Gegend ein DUBBELJUCIEH gibt. Es war neben dem DEIÄSSÄL- Kabelregal. Da wir uns aber nicht verstanden haben (ich verhunzt- Du BRAVO-Bildung), riecht Deine LIEHWEIS- Hose nun etwas streng. Geh`am besten in eine WASCHSALUHN, und les` währeddessen Deine PIEH CIEH GAYMß. [/quote]

LOL   

Das einzige was mich anzickt ist, was meints Du mit *Bravo* Bildung???
Ich wittere eine richtig böse Beleidigung


----------



## LordKugelfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

Joe_2000 am 07.12.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, die Frage beschäftigt mich schon lange!



Mich auch.



> Ich gehör übrigens zur "Pie-Sie-Gaymes" Fraktion.
> 
> Joe



Ich auch. Wo soll ich unterschreiben?


----------



## McManus (9. Dezember 2004)

echt geile umfrage !!!
welche drogen hat derjenige genommen ?
ich spreche es so aus
PÄH ZÄH GAIMS


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (9. Dezember 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.12.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gay*mes?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Mein erster Gedanke als ich die Fragen gelesen hatte


----------



## Mancini (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich sage jedenfalls nicht "Pissi Games" wie die meisten meiner Freunde *g*
Sondern Peh-Zeh Gäims


----------



## KONNAITN (9. Dezember 2004)

Normalerweise Pe-Ze-Gaymes und am Kiosk zusätzlich mit dem Slogan "Wissen was gespielt wird". Ich finde das gehört sich einfach!


----------



## MegaBauer (9. Dezember 2004)

> Pie-Sie-Gaymes	 14,9 %
> 
> Pe-Ze-Gaymes	81,8 %
> 
> Ganz anders	3,3 %


So ein Schrott, wenn schon lautmalerisch, dann richtig:
-Pie-ßie-Gäimz (das Schöne wort "sie" spricht sich etwas anders, denke aber, dass das heir gemeint ist), so sag ich das seit ich die 1. PCG-Reporter-DVD angeguckt hab.
-Pe-Ze-Gäimz hab ich vorher gesagt.
-Pe-Ce Gaymes würde ich wie folgt sprechen (übertrieben):
Peh-Zeh- Gai-mes, so spricht es wohl keiner aus.

P.S. Ich sag auch manchmal Peh-Zeh, aber nur, wenn ich über den Inhalt rede, nicht über das Pappier.

"Ich geh mir kurz die Pie-ßie-Gäimz kaufen."
"In der Peh-Zeh-Games steht, dass..." (irgendwie komisch bei mir)


----------



## MaXpo (10. Dezember 2004)

natürlich PE-ZE Games immerhin ist meine Muttersprache Deutsch


----------



## Will (12. Dezember 2004)

Warum stellt die Online Readaktion anstatt solcher dümmlichen Umfragen, nicht mal richtig interessante?

Wie Z.B: (!!!)

Wie beuteilen Sie das Werbeaufkommen in der aktuellen PC Games 01/05?

a) Zu viel, zu aufdringlich, zu niveaulos

b) Ich finde die kleinen Pornobilder fürs Handy toll!

c) Enthaltung, ich geh sowieos ohne eigene Meinung durch Leben...

He? Wie wärs liebe Redaktion???   

*Will*


----------



## blutrichter (12. Dezember 2004)

Geil! Es geht auf die Feiertage zu... So eine bescheuerte Umfrage gab es hier noch nie.


----------



## Tomek18 (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube sogar das in dem Werbespot der mal im Fernsehen lief Pe-Ze-Gaymes gesagt wurde.

Entweder wurde das da schon falsch gesagt oder die Leute hinter dem Heft sind sich selbst nicht einig.

Ich sage eigentlich auch schon immer Pe-Ze-Gaymes und dabei bleibe ich auch.

In diesem Sinne

cu

Tomek


----------



## madace77 (16. Dezember 2004)

PE-ZE-GEEMS!

Basta!


----------



## PasiPower (17. Dezember 2004)

Peh-Zeh-Gäims!!!
da is doch kein unterschied zu Pe-Ze-Gäims, oder?
oder meinst du Petze-Gäims?, so war das aber nicht gemeint!
Ich finds auch immer voll scheisse, wenn die auf der DVD sagen Pih-Sih-Gäims!
Was sagen die Redakteure? Oder streiten die sich auch?


----------



## Schindler (17. Dezember 2004)

Also ich sprech PC Games so aus:



Spoiler



Gamestar



Der mußte einfach sein!


----------



## Matthias (17. Dezember 2004)

blutrichter am 12.12.2004 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil! Es geht auf die Feiertage zu... So eine bescheuerte Umfrage gab es hier noch nie.


Es gab mal genau so eine Unfrage mit ATI.
Ich fands schon damals schwachsinnig...


----------



## collysucker (19. Dezember 2004)

Matthias am 17.12.2004 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> blutrichter am 12.12.2004 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finds witzig  
Ich sprech PCGAMES so auf [b zè   games]
 
ne , p ze gaymes
...
*gay*mes


----------



## Volcom (19. Dezember 2004)

collysucker am 19.12.2004 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias am 17.12.2004 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




voll schwul    gayms


----------



## ccatom (19. Dezember 2004)

hitazcl am 08.12.2004 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von mir aus könnte man den Namen auch mal wieder eindeutschen und PCSpiele draus machen, da man PC (Personal Computer) schlecht übersetzen kann



Genau und deswegen spricht man es Pie Sie-Gaymes aus, weil es Englisch ist!!! Alles andere ist schlichtweg falsch


----------



## heimer61 (21. Dezember 2004)

PEZE GÄYMZ   

naja... eigentlich auch latte....

als ich angefangen die zeitschrift zu lesen war das noch nich so extrem mit dem deutsch-english syndrom *g*


----------



## Micha2 (23. Dezember 2004)

Welch geistreiche umfrage! 
wie alt sind wir denn?


----------



## Atropa (23. Dezember 2004)

Micha2 am 23.12.2004 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt sind wir denn?


Das wird dann in der nächsten Umfrage geklärt.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (23. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





???? PC Games ????? (sorry hihihi)


----------



## Root2k (25. Dezember 2004)

Danielovitch am 07.12.2004 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Peh-Tse-Gäims. Punkt aus.
> 
> regards



 
Oh man. Ihr checkt es wohl immer noch nicht!

Man kann kein deutsches Wort mit einem englischen verbinden!
Also entweder:

Pie-Sie-Gaymes
oder:
Pe-Ce-Spiele!

Is das nun klar oder was?


----------



## Volcom (27. Dezember 2004)

eigentlich sage ich nur : wo it den die scheisse hin und wenn ich mir mühe gebe  päzä gaymz


----------



## robbers (27. Dezember 2004)

Es kommt drauf an, ich bin Englander, wenn ich mit mein Deutschen kumpels spreche dann Pe-Ze-Gaymes, wenn ich mit mein Englischen kumpels dann Pie-Sie-Gaymes. Ich denke aber in allgemein sit der frage überflüssig, ist eigentlich egal solange du verstanden wirdst.


----------



## davidian2000 (27. Dezember 2004)

Root2k am 25.12.2004 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man. Ihr checkt es wohl immer noch nicht!
> 
> Man kann kein deutsches Wort mit einem englischen verbinden!
> Also entweder:
> ...



sorry, ich muss mich mal kurz totlachen   

ich sag trotzdem pehzeh-gaymes (mache ich mich strafbar ? *ggg*)

und so macht das jeder, den ich kenne.

wenn jemand piezie-gaymes sagen sollte, würd ich ihn erst mal mit großen augen angucken. vor dieser umfrage hab ich nichtmal in erwägung gezogen, dass das "englisch" ausgesprochen werden kann *schüttel*

p.s.:

pc ist doch eh immer englisch - - personal computer   

p.s.s.:

die redakteure dieser umfrage kamen sicher auf diese idee, da wenn sie mit internationalen (interview)partnern am telefon reden auch piezie zu PC sagen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (27. Dezember 2004)

ccatom am 19.12.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hitazcl am 08.12.2004 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast aber deinen Satz nicht mit einem Punkt beendet. Tse Tse Tse


----------



## gladiator3000 (27. Dezember 2004)

Stargazer am 07.12.2004 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Selten ein so überflüssiges Topic gesehen....................



100 % einverstanden

wobei wenn schon , dann auf jeden fall deutsch ausgesprochen , also PE und CE , weil ich 1.) deutsch als muttersprache hab 
2.) dieses blöde anglifizieren nicht ausstehen kann  
3.) KEINER von euch sagt , ich kauf mir einen PI ßie 

ciao , und gratulationen an diese tolle , überflüssig , blöde frage


----------



## BelokZoc (3. Januar 2005)

Er hat schon ganz recht.... Es hört sich so was von affektiert an, wenn man es " Pie Zie Games " nennt..... Ganz komische Sache....

Genau dasselbe Phänomen ist es bei :  DVD Player   ....... oder nur DVD

ALSO  :   DIE WiE DIE PLAYER

Oder wenn einer zu einer " DEE Vau DEE " immer DIE WIE DIE " sagt, könnt ich grrr.r...  schlimm ehrlich

ODER noch eins :   YOU ESS BIE ... na wer kommt drauf -->  USB

es heisst doch " Uuu ESS BEE "



Und beim letzten Video bei der PEE ZEE GAYMS... ist mir noch eine komische neue Sache aufgefallen. Als ich zum ersten mal von S L I , gehört hatte, also dass mit den 2 Grafikkarten... habe ich mich sofort daran gewöhnt folgendes zu sagen :   SLEI.... .. und als ich das PCG Viedeo sah, sagten die doch tatsächlich dort :  EES   ELL   EI   .. Komisch, wie man doch für sich selbst immer ein Wort kreirrt ... nee natürlich nicht irren sonder kreiieren...  schweres Wort.

Giga Games sagt auch immer diese komischen Bezeichnungen. Ich sage mal dass ich ein bisschen Ahnung von Spielen und den Technik Wirrwarr habe, aber wenn ich mit den englischen Wörtern konfrontiert werde, muss ich erstmal nachdenken was gemeint ist...

Zum Grafikkartentreiber von ATI sage ich auch : KATALÜST 

DDD


----------



## HanFred (3. Januar 2005)

habt ihr auch schon die T-DSL-werbung gesehen, wo der typ immer Tih Dih Ess Ell sagt? DAS tönt doch doof, nicht?


----------



## TVJunkie (6. Januar 2005)

also ich sag peh zeh games
und uh es beh
es el ih
en ah teh
aber!" calalyst
also kätelist
so richtig englische wörter hab ich auch englisch im kopf aber sachen die normalwerwqeise deutsch gesproichen werden [zb PC eben] denk ich mir auch deutsch

bei pcaction ist das was anderes
ich hatte nämlich mal vor *jahren* [mein erstes computermagazin] ne heft cd von pcaction und da hatten die noch son superhübsches cdmenu mit effekten und sound und da hat eben sone frauenstimme bei jedem startup richtig schön übertrieben "PIIH SIIH ÄKSCHN" gesagt, das hat sich bei mir eingebrannt


----------



## Soulja110 (12. Januar 2005)

TVJunkie am 06.01.2005 02:10 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sag peh zeh games
> und uh es beh
> es el ih
> en ah teh
> ...



lol, die grünen cds, ich erinnere mich....    die tussi hat das echt krass betont   aber ich sag auch Pie-Sie-Gaymes und kenne keinen der PeZe.... sagt. es geht ja auch nicht um die eindeutschung. ich würde ja nicht Pie-Sie-Spiele sagen!! ich sage nur Pie-Sie... weil "Games" auch englisch ist  

EDIT: ... und so ists auch richtig...


----------



## RLBob (3. Februar 2005)

Worrel am 07.12.2004 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und halt Peh-Zeh- Gäimß (weil games ja ein deutlich englischsprachiges Wort ist) - sagt hier eigentlich irgendwer 'Games' (also deutsch ausgesprochen) ?


Aber sowas von komplett deutsch! Ein A ist ein A und ein E bleibt ein E


----------



## Vordack (3. Februar 2005)

HanFred am 03.01.2005 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr auch schon die T-DSL-werbung gesehen, wo der typ immer Tih Dih Ess Ell sagt? DAS tönt doch doof, nicht?



Wofür steht DSL eigentlich? Digital Subscriber Line?

Heisst es in z.B. England nicht anders?

edit:


> Wikipedia: *In Deutschland* wurde die Bezeichnung DSL als Synonym für einen breitbandigen Internetzugang (meist über ADSL) bekannt


----------



## Nightelf (3. Februar 2005)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob es sonst noch wem aufgefallen ist, aber dieser Quickpoll hat offenbar was bewegt. Achtet mal bei PC-Games-Reporter auf der DVD 03/05 auf die Begrüssung und auch auf jedes weitere Mal, wenn Christoph Holowaty 'PC Games' ausspricht.


----------



## Greeen-Horn (16. Februar 2005)

Erik am 07.12.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ketchup33 am 07.12.2004 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja eigentlich is pi-si-games wohl richtig, muss mich aber dabei ertappen, das ich immer pe-ze-gäims sage


----------



## Goldjaeger (20. Februar 2005)

Ich spreche es schon immer Pe ze games aus


----------



## metalbeppi (22. März 2005)

Also ich sag immer ♥

л Çie Gahmäs


----------



## Azjol (24. März 2005)

Ich spreche so
PAY-SAY-GAYmes 
lol


----------



## bfzocka (1. April 2005)

Na deutsch natürlich.
Erlich gesagt kommts mir jedesmal hoch, wenn ich bei PC-Games Reporter mir son "Pee See Games" anhören muss...


----------



## usopia (13. April 2005)

Root2k am 25.12.2004 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 07.12.2004 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## usopia (13. April 2005)

usopia am 13.04.2005 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Root2k am 25.12.2004 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, sagst du auch Sie-Die-Regal etc.?
Peh-Zeh-Gäimß, ganz klar...


----------



## hobbes16 (3. Mai 2005)

*PcGames natürlich!Cool!*

Man kann es aussprechen wie man will, PCGames klingt einfach cool!  
Naja, eigentlich gehöre ich zu denen die es Pe-Ze-Gaymes nennen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: PcGames natürlich!Cool!*

Geht nicht - werde laufend von PC-Games Pop-Up's unterbrochen....


----------



## Dimebag (3. Mai 2005)

usopia am 13.04.2005 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 13.04.2005 02:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend, und:
 Tie-Eff-Tie Monitor, 
Cie-Ahr-Tie Monitor, 
Ju-Ess-Bie Port, 
Pie-Cie-Ai-Express,
Äi-dschie-Pie Port,
Ai-Die-ie Festplatte

etc etc... Denn, das muss ja so sein   

mfg


----------



## T-Top (11. Mai 2005)

Joe_2000 am 07.12.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, die Frage beschäftigt mich schon lange!
> 
> Ich gehör übrigens zur "Pie-Sie-Gaymes" Fraktion.
> 
> Joe



Ich gehöre auch zur "Pie-Sie-Gaymes" Fraktion 

Hört sich doch viel geiler an als Pe-Ze-Gaymes


----------



## B0S (27. Mai 2005)

stimme diabang mit seinem obigen post zu.

im allgemeinen finde ich die umfrage schon recht sinnvoll, da man so mal sehen kann, wie die community (ich spreche es: kommijunetie ) so drauf ist.
was ich viel lächerlicher und sinnfreier finde, ist das tächtel-mächtel und besserwissertum sehr vieler user (ich spreche es: jusa) hier...  

falls einigen das nicht bekannt ist (und so scheint mir das bei einigen zu sein): jeder hat ein recht eine eigene meinung und freie meinungsäusserung (wofür es auch diesen kommentar-bereich gibt).
(natürlich nur solange sich andere nicht verletzt fühlen. btw: fühlt sich die pcg redaktion verletzt, wenn man 'pie-ßie-gäimß' statt 'peh-ceh-gäimß' oder umgekehrt sagt?    )

english ist mitlerweile so weit in unseren alltag integriert, dass man einfach nicht sagen kann 'du sprichst das voll falsch aus, das heisst so und so'

im deutschen ist es auch nicht anders... da kommt halt einer mit nem akzent daher und sagt 'wurscht'. ich würd schätzen mindestens 90% aller deutschen würden verstehen, dass er 'wurst' meint (auch wenn sie es 'wurßt' aussprechen). und kaum jemand würde auf die idee kommen, ihn dumm anzumachen, weil er 'sch' statt 'ß' sagt  .

gerade bei computer kommen ein großteil der begriffe aus dem englischen. und die werden dann halt einfach eingedeutscht. ich hab noch nie jemanden ju-äß-bie sagen hörn  
und wenn doch: dann müsst ich ne sekunde nachdenken und dann wüsste ich was er meint. einige leute hier würden dann wohl sagen: nein, du hast keine ahnung davon. das heisst uuh-eß-beh

(mir sind die smileys bei einigen mit dieser meinung nicht entgangen, aber waren auch diverse bei, bei denen man keine ironie wahrnehmen konnte)

falls es jemanden interessiert: ich spreche es 'peh-ceh-gäimß' aus, weil ich immer wenn ich über PCs spreche peh-ceh sage und immer wenn ich übers zocken laber gäimß sage.

danke für die aufmerksamkeit 

ps: es besteht kein zwang hierrauf zu antworten, wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach den klick auf 'antworten' verkneifen  

pps: wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## genickschuss (7. Juni 2005)

dumme Frage, hab ich einen PieSie in Deutschland auf dem Schreibtisch oder nen PehZeh... PC Spiele würde mir sowieso besser gefallen.


----------



## Malcom (7. Juni 2005)

genickschuss am 07.06.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> dumme Frage, hab ich einen PieSie in Deutschland auf dem Schreibtisch oder nen PehZeh... PC Spiele würde mir sowieso besser gefallen.



Das kommt drauf an ob du deinen PC als Personal Computer (deutsch) oder als personal computer (englisch) bezeichnen willst


----------



## genickschuss (8. Juni 2005)

ccatom am 19.12.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hitazcl am 08.12.2004 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Personal Computer ist doch mittlerweile eingedeutscht...oder gibt s noch Deutsche die das Wort nicht kennen?


----------



## shirib (8. Juni 2005)

genickschuss am 08.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ccatom am 19.12.2004 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, meine Oma


----------



## genickschuss (8. Juni 2005)

shirib am 08.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> genickschuss am 08.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 deine mutti bestimmt auch...


----------



## gothic2freak333 (27. Juni 2005)

AlienViech am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> woah... so viele teilnehmer (gleich 12)




also ich sprichs: [ Pe- ce- Gaymes] aus


----------



## DerboesePiranha (27. Juni 2005)

Ich gehör auch zur Pe-Ze-Gaymes-Fraktion 

Ich mein, Pi-Zi klingt doch sehr seltsam, auch wenns auf english so heissen mag... Ich trenn da immernoch: Entweder red ich deutsch oder english... Ein par Anglizismen - Ok, aber warum ein deutsches wort englisch aussprechen?

Biss


----------



## HeadshotDeluxe123 (28. Juni 2005)

wenn schon englisch, dann auch ganz. Entweder Pe Zeh Spiele oder dann halt Pie Zieh Gaymes


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (4. Juli 2005)

Erik am 07.12.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ketchup33 am 07.12.2004 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pee to tha M******* CEE uuwhi games 4 iiiii 
und wenn ma richtig besoffen is kann man das endlos in die länge ziehn


----------



## NetAtSchatten (4. August 2005)

Also ich bin auch einer der Deutsch-Englisch Pe-Ze-Gaymes Fraktion und muss sagen es ist das einzigst ware


----------



## lib (5. August 2005)

ich sprech sie Pie-Zie-Gäims mit der betonung auf der letzten silbe aus.


----------



## ronny83 (10. August 2005)

Natürlich spreche ich, wie hoffentlich alle Leser und mit eine wenig Englischverständnis Angehauchten, das "e" bei games nicht mit!

Ich sage PieSieGäims ! Lautschriftfanatiker können ja auf diesen Schwachsinn antworten!


----------



## Maverik-02 (10. August 2005)

ich sprech sie Pe-Ze-Gaymes aus. weil Pie-Sie-Gaymes hört sich irgentwie seltsam an :/. ich käm mir auch voll komisch vor wenn ichs so aussprechen würde.

mfg, Mav


----------



## lt-willie (19. August 2005)

Will am 12.12.2004 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum stellt die Online Readaktion anstatt solcher dümmlichen Umfragen, nicht mal richtig interessante?
> 
> Wie Z.B: (!!!)
> 
> ...


  



wie soll`n die pe-ze-gäms sonst ihre ausgaben decken , außer mit werbung ?


----------



## schubi389 (15. September 2005)

Ich finde die Umfrage lusstig.


----------



## OxyAction (19. September 2005)

Ich würde PC Games sagen ^^


----------



## King-of-Pain (19. September 2005)

OxyAction am 19.09.2005 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde PC Games sagen ^^



ich spreche es gar nicht aus ich schreibs nur


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (21. September 2005)

da zeigt doch die umfrage das wir immernoch im deutschsprachigen raum leben


Spoiler



gott sei dank


----------



## penitenttangent (31. Oktober 2005)

[kann bitte mal jemand sagen (schreiben ) wie er die Pc Games ausspricht 
wenn er nich PeZe gayms oda PiSi gayms sagt 
wär echt nett


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (31. Oktober 2005)

penitenttangent am 31.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [kann bitte mal jemand sagen (schreiben ) wie er die Pc Games ausspricht
> wenn er nich PeZe gayms oda PiSi gayms sagt
> wär echt nett


pecege?

Also ich sag pecegaimes

mfg JtR


----------



## Bierbauch (15. November 2005)

natürlich auf deutsch!

pe-ze-gäims


----------



## Razzle (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich sag Pie-Sie-Äkschn.


...moment...oO


----------



## rakurai (10. März 2006)

PeZe - obwohl eher PeeSee "richtig" wäre. Aber ein PC bleibt für mich ein PeZe, PeeSee Gaymes hört sich assi an


----------



## Ghost-of-Gamers (19. März 2006)

Also ich würde mal sagen :
Den Computer (Pc) Sprecht ihr ja auch nicht Pie-Zee....(und weiterer schwachsin   
  ) aus oder etwa schon??   
Also ich bleibe bei menem Pee-Zee....   
Obwohl das ja eigentlich wurscht wäre oder   

mfg ghost


----------



## hias92 (9. April 2006)

SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Pe Ze Games!!!
Auf jeden fall!!


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. Mai 2006)

King-of-Pain am 19.09.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> OxyAction am 19.09.2005 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich seh dich schon mit zetteln durch den buchladen laufen ...^^


----------



## King-of-Pain (21. Mai 2006)

DawnHellscream am 21.05.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 19.09.2005 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wofür wurden ABO und Online Bestellung erfunden?


----------



## Dosenschraube (1. Juni 2006)

PC Gäymz sag´ich immer. Toll ne?


----------

